# One Kontakt question here!



## CoffeeLover (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello everybody 

i enjoy working with expression maps in cubase. 
i also like separate group tracks for shorts and longs and so on.
at the moment i have the single machine enable/disable "spitfire" template aproach on most of my orchestra libraries on . like violins-long short pizz and tremolo,and i find it a bit of a clusterfuck when sessions grow large.

So i wanted to know if i can work on one instrument track and its single midi window and have one Violin patch with multiple articulation and each articulation is routed to an audio track? 

if thats possible then id really love to know your aproach.

thanks alot


----------

